
Mozilla Web DNA survey shows the biggest pain points for web developers - sunnyP
https://sdtimes.com/webdev/mozilla-web-dna-survey-shows-the-biggest-pain-points-for-web-developers/
======
ashton314
You can download the report from here:

[https://insights.developer.mozilla.org/](https://insights.developer.mozilla.org/)

